# WWE Crown Jewel 2022 Discussion Thread: *Trips unmasks*–IT'S ME, AUSTIN! #AwSunuvaBeach



## Not Lying

Still can't believe this is real. Feels photoshopped.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

The Crown Jewel events are always about mainstream names...its why Undertaker, Goldberg and HBK were brought back in the past. 

Paul Logan generates mainstream attention and will bring more eyes on the show....also lets be real he looks more of a threat to Reigns than the majority of wrestlers in the modern industry.


----------



## FITZ

I like the idea that they just have one or two shows a year where they do all the shit like this.


----------



## baddass 6969

Well if tonights Smackdown was anything to go by, I think the card is slowly taking shape. We know our main event in Roman Reigns vs Logan Paul, it all but seems confirmed we are getting Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley 2. 

It appears seeds were planted for Brawn vs Omos, my gut feeling is we are either getting Samy vs Jey Uso loses is out of Bloodline, or the Uso's vs New Day, with Big E.'s possible return. 

Rey Mysterio became the no 1. contender to a championship, I also wouldn't be shocked to see Beth Phoenix return along with Edge to take on Rhea Ripley and someone else.


----------



## kylekerr1

Will this be a other squash match that's the important question


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross vs. Drew.




IN A CAGE BLARGHAHAHSH


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Is there a statistic that could suggest that Bayley could be the first to win a women's championship at the Crown Jewel event? Because I dont recall any women winning titles at that event and well its time to make that history then, especially if it means Bayley is going to be our RAW women's champion!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587533467260264449


----------



## Chelsea

Poll updated


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Damage CTRL winning all the gold at Crown Jewel! 😍


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587549950182834176


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Crown Jewel making the women cover up will have no effect on Bayley's ass and her ass will still carry the show! 🥵


----------



## Chris22

I'm actually looking forward to Crown Jewel! I have it booked off work to watch with a friend, we're getting pizza and drinks. I haven't had takeaway pizza in forever so I'm excited for that too. It also starts at a decent time in the UK which just makes it so much better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chris22 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to Crown Jewel! I have it booked off work to watch with a friend, we're getting pizza and drinks. I haven't had takeaway pizza in forever so I'm excited for that too. It also starts at a decent time in the UK which just makes it so much better.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Chris22

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That's the spirit!


I also want Damage Control to win all the belts back lol!

It also helps that Drew, Karrion, AJ Styles, Ridge Holland & Finn are all on the card!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Never seen any of these Middle Eastern events (don't even watch wrestling much anymore), but from what I gather/remember; they actually put a lot of work and planning into ever one of these matches, and this card is full of the best of the best (not like in the past). I may finally watch. If Omos and Kai are ready and improved, there will be no bad matches. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587555718127054848


----------



## NatePaul101

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Is there a statistic that could suggest that Bayley could be the first to win a women's championship at the Crown Jewel event? Because I dont recall any women winning titles at that event and well its time to make that history then, especially if it means Bayley is going to be our RAW women's champion!


They've had Bianca become #1 contender and Zelina become Queen of the Ring, but they haven't done a women's title change at one of these shows yet. There is a chance we have 2 on Saturday.

1st ever live show in Abu Dhabi - Alexa retained RAW title over Sasha
Greatest Royal Rumble 2018 - No women's match
Crown Jewel 2018 - No women's match
Super Showdown 2019 - No women's match
Crown Jewel 2019 - Natalya vs Lacey Evans (non title)
Super Showdown 2020 - Bayley retained SD title over Naomi
Crown Jewel 2021 - Zelina vs Doudrop (QOTR Finals) / Becky retained RAW title over Bianca & Sasha
Elimination Chamber 2022 - Bianca wins EC to be #1 Contender / Ronda & Naomi vs Charlotte & Sonya (non title) / Becky retained RAW title over Lita

I'm not sure if it will be the ending to the match, but I think they try to emulate the Cena x Batista spot of tying the opponent down but instead of using duct tape, Bayley puts Bianca's ponytail in a knot around something low to the ground. If it did end the match, it protects Bianca even more because she would have still answered the 10 count if not for that.


----------



## CivilMan61

Wish nxt be on the card


----------



## RainmakerV2

Spoiler: Rollins Opponent for Crown Jewel?



According to Xero news, Rollins will be making an open challenge at Crown Jewel, which will be answered by Ali.


----------



## Irish Jet

Not liking the lack of a US title or IC title match. They were booked so well in the early HHH shows. Maybe they have something planned?

Honestly it's a pretty meh card in truth. A lot of star power is missing for various reasons. 

Paul has been great but limits himself as a babyface. He's not beating Roman. 

Lashley/Lesnar underwhelmed last time and the buildup was better for that one.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Irish Jet said:


> Not liking the lack of a US title or IC title match. They were booked so well in the early HHH shows. Maybe they have something planned?
> 
> Honestly it's a pretty meh card in truth. A lot of star power is missing for various reasons.
> 
> Paul has been great but limits himself as a babyface. He's not beating Roman.
> 
> Lashley/Lesnar underwhelmed last time and the buildup was better for that one.



Check my spoiler for the US title match.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Can't wait for Braun to kill Omos and get rid of him forever.

He has no business being on the roster now that Braun's back. All Omos has is his size. He sucks at everything else.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The card is trash. Might watch one match depending on if Alexa/Asuka retain. The rest of it I have no interest.


----------



## CivilMan61

No SD woman title match ?


----------



## Moxmania55

Logan Paul wins the title by forming a stable of his own and turning heel in the procces,do it hunter you coward think of the heat !


----------



## Chris22

Jake Paul just showed up at today's press conference! Let's Go!!!!


----------



## Error_404

Bayley got cheered over Belair by Saudi crown in the press conference.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, this card REALLY needed a workrate guy like Seth Rollins, WALTER, Sheamus, or Matt Riddle in the upper card.

I guess either the Last Woman Standing match with Bianca Belair vs Bayley, or the Usos vs Brawling Brutes match may end up being the MOTN.


----------



## Kishido

I loved how the crowd shouted for Sami... But sadly he won't be there


----------



## Mutant God

Moxmania55 said:


> Logan Paul wins the title by forming a stable of his own and turning heel in the procces,do it hunter you coward think of the heat !


Who would be in Paul's stable?


----------



## Jersey

DammitChrist said:


> Man, this card REALLY needed a workrate guy like *Seth Rollins*, WALTER, Sheamus, or Matt Riddle in the upper card.
> 
> I guess either the Last Woman Standing match with Bianca Belair vs Bayley, or the Usos vs Brawling Brutes match may end up being the MOTN.


On reddit there’s a pic of him vs Ali floating around so….


----------



## Mr316

This show feels BIG TIME. Logan Paul vs Roman Reigns will be something special.


----------



## Mainboy

If Paul wins then that feels a like a massive fuck you to every male wrestle on the roster


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mainboy said:


> If Paul wins then that feels a like a massive fuck you to every male wrestle on the roster


He ain't winning lol. He'll hit Roman with his "lucky knockout shot', Roman will kick at 2.9, spear, go home


----------



## RainmakerV2

So does the pre show start at 12 then the show starts at 1 or the actual show show starts at 12?


----------



## Chelsea

RainmakerV2 said:


> So does the pre show start at 12 then the show starts at 1 or the actual show show starts at 12?


According to the WWE YouTube channel, the kickoff show starts in 1 hour and 40 minutes


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chelsea said:


> According to the WWE YouTube channel, the kickoff show starts in 1 hour and 40 minutes



Yeah they weren't very specific about that lol. If the pre-show started at 11 am they never mentioned it unless I missed it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley should win the RAW women's title along with Dakota and Io winning back the women's tag team titles today at Crown Jewel!


Damage CTRL winning all the gold just like this on one night should of happened back in September btw and Bayley should be beating new challengers for her RAW women's championship.


----------



## Rockymin

I'm only here for the women's tag title match and hoping Alexa & Asuka retain.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Take a literal shot every time you hear ‘one lucky shot’.


----------



## CovidFan

Fun fact: Titus had the most memorable moment of any Saudi show ever.


----------



## God Movement

ALMIGHTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr316

God damn. The presentation is next fucking level. AEW looks amateur compared to this.


----------



## God Movement

Mr316 said:


> God damn. The presentation is next fucking level. AEW looks amateur compared to this.


And it's not even Wrestlemania. Probably 2nd to Mania in production quality though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

WWE Arabic on Instagram‎: ": كاريون كروس وسكارليت في ضيافة برنامج WWE الآن للحديث عن النزال المرتقب داخل القفص الحديدي ضد درو ماكنتاير في كراون جول 🔥 #WWEALAN #WWECrownJewel @shahid.vod"‎


WWE Arabic shared a post on Instagram: "‎: كاريون كروس وسكارليت في ضيافة برنامج WWE الآن للحديث عن النزال المرتقب داخل القفص الحديدي ضد درو ماكنتاير في كراون جول 🔥 #WWEALAN #WWECrownJewel @shahid.vod‎". Follow their account to see 10701 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Serpico Jones

Peacock sucks.


----------



## God Movement

This is insane so far


----------



## Adapting

Shit ending. I guess they didn't make Bobby look weak.


----------



## King Gimp

BWHAHAHAHAHA the finish


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bobby dominating Brock? Are we in a alternate WWE timeline?


----------



## orited

is it just me or does it seem like most of the people in the front row arent paying attention half of them have there backs to whats going on in the ring


----------



## God Movement

Good finish imo... there will be a third match


----------



## [The_Game]

some great acting by lesnar at the end there, really sold it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Saudi Arabians are gay for making women cover up. Ironic cause they hate gay people.


----------



## ThirdMan

That was just about the first time they've done that sort of finish in recent memory that I almost fully bought. Because once Bobby got Lesnar in the hold, and Brock didn't seem to be getting out of it, why the hell would Bobby want to let go? Because he might not ever get it applied again. So yeah, Brock won, but Bobby, and specifically his finisher, got put over strong. And I think there's a strong possibility that Lashley wins a third and final match now.


----------



## CovidFan

orited said:


> is it just me or does it seem like most of the people in the front row arent paying attention half of them have there backs to whats going on in the ring


Those are the vips who are just there for the spectacle. They aren't fans.


----------



## Adapting

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Saudi Arabians are gay for making women cover up. Ironic cause they hate gay people.


If anything I'll only allow them to wrestle with nothing on instead of more clothes.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## SAMCRO

Now the women have to be trotted out in goofy body suits cause heaven forbid a woman be allowed to show any of their skin below their neck, i'm surprised they aint forced to wear masks as well, fucking weird ass backwards hell hole of a country.

The women have to hate being forced to wear this goofy shit, like they have to be ashamed of their body.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No surprise there. Brock was always gonna win.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Oooh a small Bray teaser during that Alexa promo.


----------



## Serpico Jones

How are we supposed to see Alexa’s butt with all that shit on?


----------



## CM Buck

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Saudi Arabians are gay for making women cover up. Ironic cause they hate gay people.


It's 2022 dude. We are long past using homosexuality as an insult.


----------



## orited

its just distracting if you dont care give your tickets to somebody that does nothing worse than those kind of people


----------



## Ham and Egger

If the women showed some skin the crowd would lose their minds and burn the arena down.


----------



## SAMCRO

Serpico Jones said:


> How are we supposed to see Alexa’s butt with all that shit on?


The Saudi weirdos only prefer to see men in their underwear, the women must be covered up and sealed like mummies.


----------



## melkam647

SAMCRO said:


> Now the women have to be trotted out in goofy body suits cause heaven forbid a woman be allowed to show any of their skin below their neck, i'm surprised they aint forced to wear masks as well , fucking weird ass backwards hell hole of a country.


But it is the culture of the country they are performing in. Not gonna change overnight, nor should it. They can wear whatever they want in America but this is a different ball game.


----------



## Adapting

What would happen if there were a malfunction and some skin was shown?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588927932881424386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588928444133433345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588929081315414020

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588929526230355975


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Firefromthegods said:


> It's 2022 dude. We are long past using homosexuality as an insult.


I'm not using it as an insult. I'm just pointing out the irony of Saudi Arabia hating gays and also being scared of women showing a little skin.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Adapting said:


> What would happen if there were a malfunction and some skin was shown?


RIOT!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ham and Egger said:


> RIOT!!!


Well god forbid the crowd gets a boner. Must chop off pee pee.


----------



## Serpico Jones

The Saudis are getting hot for Asuka and Io.


----------



## SAMCRO

melkam647 said:


> But it is the culture of the country they are performing in. Not gonna change overnight, nor should it. They can wear whatever they want in America but this is a different ball game.


Yeah also the country that beheads innocent people over nothing, fuck them, their ways and beliefs are ridiculous, women are treated like secondary citizens and like slaves practically, WWE should be ashamed going over there and even doing business with them.


----------



## toontownman

Enjoyed the opener. Bobby with strong booking, Lesnar with OTT selling but I liked it. They didn't quite land the ending clean enough which made it awkward. Still I look forward to an even more epic return match. 

Liked the backstage acknowledgment of Alexa and Bray. Don't think it's leading to anything but glad they acknowledged the history. Women's match has been good. Crowd almost seem more into it that the opener!


----------



## God Movement

Crowd isn't hot for this match at all. Deep down inside they all want to see tits, but they have to pretend like they don't.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Asuka is over in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

God brock can literally sell anything 

He's so good


----------



## [The_Game]

Man this match is boring


----------



## Blonde

Wow I didn’t know this started already, I had just woken up 🫠

The women’s gears make them look like space travelling power rangers.


----------



## melkam647

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah also the country the beheads innocent people over nothing, fuck them, their ways and beliefs are ridiculous, women are treated like secondary citizens and like slaves practically, WWE should be ashamed going over there and even doing business with them.


Sure but that is a different argument. Perhaps WWE should be ashamed for doing that as a company based in the USA. That's open to debate. But WWE has already made a decision on that and once they are there you can't critize it for abiding by the culture of the country.


----------



## jds49ers

Im sorry Iyo Sky is horrible. She has no flow, everything looks way to setup. Looks like she has no athleticism at all


----------



## Mr316

First WWE event I watch in months. God damn these matches are slow and boring.


----------



## SAMCRO

melkam647 said:


> Sure but that is a different argument. Perhaps WWE should be ashamed for doing that as a company based in the USA. That's open to debate. But WWE has already made a decision on that and once they are there you can't critize it for abiding by the culture of the country.


I'm not criticizing WWE for abiding by their ways, i'm criticizing the ridiculous country for making them abide by them ridiculous ways.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Them poor Saudis. Just show them some ass.


----------



## SAMCRO

Is Seth wrestling tonight?


----------



## Adapting

I'm tired of that 4 women power bomb spot, shit is lame.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Holt shit for a tower of door spot. 😂


----------



## orited

not only that but the referee for this match making her wear a long sleeve shirt? she doesnt show anything anyways like christ thats overkill what she normally wears literally shows nothing


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dakota is awesome


----------



## jds49ers

This whole PPV just shows money talks. WWE bows down cause they pay alot to have them there. And the women wrestlers look like clowns for a big payday.


----------



## SAMCRO

orited said:


> not only that but the referee for this match making her wear a long sleeve shirt? she doesnt show anything anyways like christ thats overkill what she normally wears literally shows nothing


Yeah i get them wanting tits, cleavage and ass covered up to some extent, but not even being able to show their fucking elbows or their forearms is ridiculous and makes zero fucking sense, how are those parts any different from a mans?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thank God the titles switched. 🙏🏾


----------



## Blonde

What are they even doing


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The amount of outrage in here from a women's wrestling match is comedy


----------



## Araragi

Kota's facial expressions kill me


----------



## Adapting

Someone check on the Alexa Bliss fan thread, they probably aren't doing well.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Why was Iyo Sky just standing on the ring apron while Alexa was about to hit her finisher? These ladies can pull off moves but damn sometimes the coordination is seriously lacking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Holy s***, Alexa Bliss just had the performance of her career. She looked like she's been in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber with STARDOM girls.*


----------



## [The_Game]

Well that was a nice surprise, I wasn’t expecting them to win. I also thought that was Bayley on the apron haha Nikki will also cost bianca later.


----------



## Araragi

Adapting said:


> Someone check on the Alexa Bliss fan thread, they probably aren't doing well.


Sorry I don't hate myself enough to read that thread.


----------



## SAMCRO

So no Mansoor tonight? wonder why


----------



## jds49ers

Cant believe they have made a whole PPV main event about "one lucky punch"


----------



## SAMCRO

Now poor Scarlett must come out with that voluptuous body covered up, its a damn shame


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

toontownman said:


> Liked the backstage acknowledgment of Alexa and Bray.


 We can hope!!


----------



## Adapting

NOOOOOO Scarlett covered up? they've crossed the line.


----------



## [The_Game]

jds49ers said:


> Cant believe they have made a whole PPV main event about "one lucky punch"


It’s the only way they can sell it, because Logan ain’t beating the tribal chief after a 700+ day title reign.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

SAMCRO said:


> So no Mansoor tonight? wonder why


Mansoor has reportedly been banned from entering Saudi Arabia. He was denounced for his gimmick.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Alllllll the late money came in on Drew. My boy takin the L. Sad.


----------



## ThirdMan

Tag match was a lot of fun. Asuka, Io, and Dakota are all typically strong in the ring, but it was nice to see Bliss doing more than roll-up transitions. Her strikes looked very crisp, and her tornado DDT and Code Red looked really good as well. I think the finish with the ref counting needed to happen a bit faster after the Cross interference, but nonetheless, good stuff overall. Anyways, Damage CTRL has had the upper hand on Asuka and Alexa for the vast majority of this feud (beaten them down, and kayfabe injuring them, keeping them off TV for weeks), so I'm fine with the brief comeuppance DC got on Monday (they had to give Asuka and Alexa _something_). Also glad they're slow-burning the Bliss/Wyatt connection, rather than him interfering in the match (via video distraction).

So suppose it'll be Bianca, Asuka, Alexa, and maybe Becky against Damage CTRL and Nikki Cross at Wargames? Or will it be five-person teams?


----------



## Adapting

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Mansoor has reportedly been banned from entering Saudi Arabia. He was denounced for his gimmick.


It's MÅN.SÔÖR.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What an amazing atmosphere.


----------



## jds49ers

[The_Game] said:


> It’s the only way they can sell it, because Logan ain’t beating the tribal chief after a 700+ day title reign.


Which is why it is a horrible main event. But to that point thats on the WWE, you book someone to be unbeatable then have no one to put him up against.


----------



## Adapting

That Kross and Scarlett entrance never gets old. It's fire.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Damage Cringe won the titles back? Figures. Dumpster fire booking. Hopefully the Wyatt tease leads to Alexa getting away from this terrible Bianca/Bayley based feud after WarGames.


----------



## Araragi

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Holy s***, Alexa Bliss just had the performance of her career.*


That's not a very high bar.


5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *She looked like she's been in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber with STARDOM girls.*


So I guess you're making a music video of it right now, huh?


----------



## God Movement

Adapting said:


> That Kross and Scarlett entrance never gets old. It's fire.


It's big time stuff. Insane that Vince stripped that away. Glad he's gone


----------



## jds49ers

Scarlett has takent he demolition look to the extreme. Spikes glued to her face lol


----------



## Adapting

God Movement said:


> It's big time stuff. Insane that Vince stripped that away. Glad he's gone


Now he has to fall and pray, old man.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What are the Saudi’s chanting?


----------



## Araragi

Just keep the crowd away from Drew's sword. We don't need them getting any ideas.


----------



## FriedTofu

Shit I got the time wrong. What did I miss?


----------



## [The_Game]

jds49ers said:


> Which is why it is a horrible main event. But to that point thats on the WWE, you book someone to be unbeatable then have no one to put him up against.


I agree it is a horrible main event, Logan shouldn’t be there.


----------



## jds49ers

You get a beheading, and you get a beheading, and of course you as well!


----------



## Adapting

FriedTofu said:


> Shit I got the time wrong. What did I miss?


Brock beat Lashley, but Lashley looked strong.

Damage control win titles back from Bliss and Asuka with Cross interface.


----------



## Trophies

I bet Scarlett had no trouble finding that outfit for this trip.


----------



## God Movement

Dope spot in the corner.


----------



## Araragi

SAMCRO said:


> So no Mansoor tonight? wonder why


----------



## SAMCRO

If Drew wins this it needs to be by escape, Kross don't need to be pinned already.


----------



## God Movement

Mate, it's a fucking steel cage, why do you care what Scarlett is doing?


----------



## Adapting

NO MANSOOR BUT WE GOT MACEEEEEE











LETS GO


----------



## ThirdMan

FriedTofu said:


> Shit I got the time wrong. What did I miss?


Fun sprint with almost all big moves from Bobby and Brock, with Bobby looking really strong, even in defeat (Brock fell back into the pin with the Hurt Lock applied).

Very entertaining women's tag-title match. A lot of creative spots, and Alexa really stepped up, and was in no way the weak link (in-ring-wise) in the match.


----------



## Blonde

KROSS YOU FUCKER


----------



## God Movement

Drew needs to come to these matches wearing swimming goggles


----------



## ThirdMan

Man, my predictions are going all to hell.

But nonetheless, LMAO at Kross and Scarlett's plan backfiring.


----------



## FriedTofu

What's the point of bringing Scarlett to this event when she can't do anything that got her over?


----------



## Araragi

Adapting said:


> NO MANSOOR BUT WE GOT MACEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GO


----------



## Adapting

Damn... sucks Kross lost but good ending. Kross wasn't pinned.


----------



## jds49ers

FriedTofu said:


> What's the point of bringing Scarlett to this event when she can't do anything that got her over?


What her T and A lmao


----------



## FriedTofu

jds49ers said:


> What her T and A lmao


Yes we know you have eyes too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Araragi said:


> So I guess you're making a music video of it right now, huh?


*







*


----------



## toontownman

Drew is such an incredible worker. I'm not mad about how he was crammed down our throats after his win but he is undeniably a great talent.

Kross needed a win and stronger booking but I didn't end up hating the finish, it was probably his best match. Not a surprise when he only fights once a month!

Great bloodline segment.


----------



## ThirdMan

FriedTofu said:


> What's the point of bringing Scarlett to this event when she can't do anything that got her over?


She prances around in tight-fitting outfits. This is not much of a deviation for her. Heh.

(Though I DO think they should use her in the women's division at some point in the next year, as she's a decent-enough worker, from what I've seen.)


----------



## Error_404

Araragi said:


>


She is so cute 💕


----------



## toontownman

So..has the club brought the equalizer they were talking about to handle Rhea?


----------



## Blonde

toontownman said:


> Drew is such an incredible worker. I'm not mad about how he was crammed down our throats after his win but he is undeniably a great talent.
> 
> Kross needed a win and stronger booking but I didn't end up hating the finish, it was probably his best match. Not a surprise when he only fights once a month!
> 
> Great bloodline segment.


Drew can be crammed down my throat any day of the week 😍


----------



## jds49ers

When is Rhea Ripley going to get cleared to wrestle again? Seems like its been forever


----------



## God Movement

World titles need to split after Mania. Feuds like McIntyre and Kross would benefit from having one in the mix.


----------



## Mainboy

I’n nervous ahrad of the main title match surely not they can let him win.


----------



## Error_404

jds49ers said:


> When is Rhea Ripley going to get cleared to wrestle again? Seems like its been forever


She has been working house shows


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Rhhodes said:


> Drew can be crammed down my throat any day of the week 😍


----------



## toontownman

Error_404 said:


> She has been working house shows


And an NXT match against Roxanne Perez. So she should be good to go.


----------



## God Movement

Hunter saved Dominik.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit they actually mentioned Bullet Club 😲


----------



## FriedTofu

Cole mentioned the bullet club. :O


----------



## jds49ers

toontownman said:


> And an NXT match against Roxanne Perez. So she should be good to go.


Oh ok thats good then.


----------



## ThirdMan

Guys, I....think Rhea's wearing hair extensions.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bullet Club mentioning??? 👀👀


----------



## Adapting

ThirdMan said:


> Guys, I....think Rhea's wearing hair extensions.


The only thing that's extending is my.... nevermind.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Is that the first time WWE actually mentioned Bullet Club by name?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## FriedTofu

Such a tease before the Smackdown world cup tournament.


----------



## Blonde

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> View attachment 137750


Here’s someone who could never be at a Saudi show 😂🤣


----------



## toontownman

Cole roasting Wade lol


----------



## jds49ers

Think there might be too much fake leather in this match lol


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Rhhodes said:


> Here’s someone who could never be at a Saudi show 😂🤣


People were getting excited about Michael Cole mentioning the Bullet Club as if its worth mentioning. Worst stable in the history of the business and HHH wants to put that on his product


----------



## toontownman

Some good ol tag team wrasslin from Judgement day.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Lmao Finn


----------



## Adapting

Balor went flying into next week.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

toontownman said:


> Some good ol tag team wrasslin from Judgement day.


I love them together


----------



## God Movement

Unpopular probably, but I enjoy watching gallows wrestle.


----------



## ThirdMan

Another fun match. But they've got to get Beth back in there to even up with Ripley.


----------



## toontownman

Good match. Right result again. Hope it's not just Beth that is the equalizer but it clearly is given the reference at the start of the match and Rheas hair.


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL Cole made me howl.

‘Somebodys gotta kick her ass!’

Language, Timothy!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Rhea looking like a snack

Fun match overall


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Fuck Rhea is such a good heel


----------



## CivilMan61

Decent show so far.


----------



## SAMCRO

The OC look like the biggest idiots of all time, they're constantly screwed over by Rhea, and never plan for it, this is like the 3rd or 4th time in a row and everytime they get caught off guard and lose.


----------



## God Movement

Balor has hit his stride with this stuff.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Honey Bucket said:


> LOL Cole made me howl.
> 
> ‘Somebodys gotta kick her ass!’
> 
> Language, Timothy!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

God Movement said:


> Balor has hit his stride with this stuff.


I love when he mocks the bullet club. He still did it after the match LMAO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn these early starts


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> Hope it's not just Beth that is the equalizer but it clearly is given the reference at the start of the match and Rheas hair.


Beth can put over Rhea, and then another full-time talent can face Ripley. Perhaps they'll finally put Rhea back in the RAW title picture, if Bianca's still champ then.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Remember the train sounds that would happen when Braun would run around the ring...Thank god vince is gone lMAO


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Damn these early starts


LOL. It started at 9am here on the West Coast. You've got it easy. Heh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Freak show match is next. Hunter might give them 5 minutes tops?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Remember the train sounds that would happen when Braun would run around the ring...Thank god vince is gone lMAO


And Shane B-B-B-Braun McMahon


----------



## ThirdMan

Omos may be 7 foot 3, but Braun isn't 6 foot 8. Maybe 6 foot 6.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> LOL. It started at 9am here on the West Coast. You've got it easy. Heh.


I had things to do this afternoon unfortunately  

Bring back the anti-social hours


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMOS giving me Wilder vibes...I like it


----------



## lesenfanteribles

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Damn these early starts


Started here at 12 midnight


----------



## ThirdMan

The Os on Omos's gear look like toilet seats. Symbolism.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

lesenfanteribles said:


> Started here at 12 midnight


I'm used to midnight and 1am starts here


----------



## melkam647

Lame that MVP didn't come down with Omos


----------



## FriedTofu

Are we sure Vince isn't still in Cole's ears after that creaming over Omos size?


----------



## God Movement

OMOS!


----------



## toontownman

Like the new look from Omos. 

This is going to be a wreck of a match.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'm used to midnight and 1am starts here


I understand. I work graveyard shifts, and generally go to bed between 5 and 11am.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> The Os on Omos's gear look like toilet seats. Symbolism.


----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Damn these early starts


The party is here lets go. Welcome.


----------



## melkam647

Obviously Omos is losing since he's getting the upperhand now


----------



## American_Nightmare

This actually isn't bad


----------



## God Movement

Omos has upside.


----------



## Honey Bucket

May just be me or has Omos slowly improved lately. He’s getting better.


----------



## Adapting

Omos is talking so much, never seen this shit before. Wild.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I will say this for Omos. He does move better than Khali and Giant Gonzalez. But then again, 18 wheelers turned quicker than them.


----------



## SAMCRO

Cab Omos please shut the fuck up?


----------



## toontownman

Choo choo


----------



## God Movement

Honey Bucket said:


> May just be me or has Omos slowly improved lately. He’s getting better.


Yep. People were talking about releasing him. You don't just give up on a superstar of that sheer size, it's extremely rare to find.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Omos is doing agood job talking during the match.


----------



## Araragi

"You want your 5 star matches? WON wrestler of the year? I don't care about none of that!"


----------



## ThirdMan

So did that come in under six minutes (shorter than the Bobby/Brock match)?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Glad he is using the powerslam again


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


> "You want your 5 star matches? WON wrestler of the year? I don't care about none of that!"


Sometimes it's a welcome change to see 2 giants beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## ThirdMan

He probably tried to powerbomb Omos while prepping the match, and Omos was like, "NOPE".


----------



## thorwold

They COMPLETELY undersold him picking the guy up and just powerslamming him  Good job, Michael Cole. I did think he was going to drop him for a second there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Far better than expected.


----------



## jds49ers

Was a decent match for what it was. No match of the year or anything but for two big men not horrible.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Sometimes it's a welcome change to see 2 giants beat the shit out of each other.


True.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Glad he is using the powerslam again


It might just be for Omos, because powerbombing him would be too risky (to Omos, mostly, given his height). We'll know soon enough, though.


----------



## toontownman

Probably the right result but hard to know what they can do with Omos. He has improved but they need to get creative if they are keeping him around. 

They can play off the fact MVP wasn't there and he was at least booked strong until the end.


----------



## God Movement

Omos should have kicked out at 3.1. But other than that, I'm glad with his progress. Good match


----------



## SAMCRO

Not as bad as i thought it would be, Omos was actually alright, except for the trash talking constantly after every move that started to become grating.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Hold up! They let Usos through Customs?!

Gotta love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket

I guess they have a rematch?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

toontownman said:


> Probably the right result but hard to know what they can do with Omos. He has improved but they need to get creative if they are keeping him around.
> 
> They can play off the fact MVP wasn't there and he was at least booked strong until the end.


It must be a disadvantage being that height, and trying to work with smaller guys all the time. You can't get the same fluid move transitions, others can get with each other.


----------



## ThirdMan

ThirdMan said:


> So did that come in under six minutes (shorter than the Bobby/Brock match)?


Damn. It apparenly went 7 minutes 30 seconds. Lost another point on the Forum Championship for this event.


----------



## ThirdMan

God Movement said:


> Omos should have kicked out at 3.1. But other than that, I'm glad with his progress. Good match


Yeah. If it takes four Braun powerslams to beat freakin' Goldberg, it should take at least two to beat Omos.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Non honorary Uce, no party!


----------



## God Movement

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah. If it takes four Braun powerbombs to beat freakin' Goldberg, it should take at least two to beat Omos.


Yeah. Either multiple finishers OR he kicks out right after the 3. Nobody should have Omos out for the count unless they brutalise him. He's way too big. It's not even remotely convincing for 95% of the roster not to get immediately squashed by him.


----------



## jds49ers

Another worthless title match here. No way the Uso's are losing to the brawling brutes.........


----------



## SAMCRO

The Brawling Brutes are gonna look like shit when they lose to a team where one of them has a broken wrist.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

jds49ers said:


> Another worthless title match here. No way the Uso's are losing to the brawling brutes.........


They might lose


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588954254970355712


----------



## ThirdMan

God Movement said:


> Yeah. Either multiple finishers OR he kicks out right after the 3. Nobody should have Omos out for the count unless they brutalise him. He's way too big. It's not even remotely convincing for 95% of the roster not to get immediately squashed by him.


I think it should require multiple (accidental, on his part) severe head shots before the finisher(s) to beat him.


----------



## toontownman

We want Sami chants!!

Outrage!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> They might lose
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588954254970355712


Or Jimmy gets an Honorary partner, and he gets pinned to lose the belts.


----------



## FrankenTodd

You ain’t getting Sami!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement

I hope Jey's injury isn't too bad, he can't miss Mania


----------



## ThirdMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> They might lose
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588954254970355712


They'll just do the freebird rule with Solo, to get them past the record. After that, it doesn't matter. Hopefully it's not a serious, lnog-term injury, though.


----------



## jds49ers

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> They might lose
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588954254970355712


nope at worst they will pull a Freebird rule and have Sami wrestle with them. Since hes Ucey now lol


----------



## thorwold

Nothing better than a "We want Sami" chant in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Adapting

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> They might lose
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588954254970355712


No shot, he's wrestling with a broken wrist.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

toontownman said:


> We want Sami chants!!
> 
> Outrage!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588955419740966913


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

God Movement said:


> I hope Jey's injury isn't too bad, he can't miss Mania


Clean breaks can heal faster than other injuries, so he may be fine for it.


----------



## God Movement

Sami is so fucking over. Hopefully he's rewarded at some point.


----------



## Adapting

WADE LMAO

"fans in rehab"

he's gotta be trolling those Usos.


----------



## FriedTofu

Disappointed the crowd chanted U-SO instead of U-CY back at Jimmy.


----------



## ThirdMan

God Movement said:


> Sami is so fucking over. Hopefully he's rewarded at some point.


Oh, he and KO will almost certainly win the tag titles at Mania, at the very least.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The broken wrist doesnt seem to be effecting him too much.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Meanwhile, in the women's locker room


----------



## God Movement

ThirdMan said:


> Oh, he and KO will almost certainly win the tag titles at Mania, at the very least.


Agreed. And I want to see it, which is why I hope Jey can heal up properly ahead of time.


----------



## toontownman

God Movement said:


> I hope Jey's injury isn't too bad, he can't miss Mania


On the upside a broken wrist shouldn't keep him out that long. Probably won't keep him off TV either.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Going to miss Jey. Him trying to stay in character was the best part.


----------



## toontownman

Thought the Brutes had it then. Ah well.


----------



## Blonde

Sami should feel like a dick tbh


----------



## Ham and Egger

Butch didn't even sell the double splash. Lol


----------



## toontownman

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Going to miss Jey. Him trying to stay in character was the best part.


Don't see why it would keep him off TV, expect it can really play into tye story too. Just increased bitterness that he can't contribute and fight while Sami is getting the love.


----------



## ThirdMan

Hell of a finishing move. Shame the crowd's sort of gone quiet. It wasn't as strong as their tag-title match on SD a while back, but it definitely had its moments.


----------



## thorwold

toontownman said:


> On the upside a broken wrist shouldn't keep him out that long. Probably won't keep him off TV either.


Depends on the severity of it and everything. Britt Baker worked most of her womens championship reign in AEW with a broken wrist if I remember rightly. She's not as physical as the Uso's are, obviously, but he could easily work through it for a little while and like you say, work less. Can join Roman in the part-timer crew.


----------



## Adapting

Brawling Brutes feeling Ucey.


----------



## SAMCRO

Seriously? they retain? one of them has a broken fucking wrist and you still gonna keep the belts on them? God this faction is untouchable, Roman's cancer could come back and they'd keep the belts on him and wait for him to get better....

I mean is Jey gonna continue to wrestle with a broken wrist? wtf?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

toontownman said:


> Don't see why it would keep him off TV, expect it can really play into tye story too. Just increased bitterness that he can't contribute and fight while Sami is getting the love.


With Sami volunteering to be Jimmy's partner, and making him more angry. Also, if it stops another New Day feud, could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## toontownman

Why in the FUCK do new day have yet another tag shot? If they take the titles on Friday I'm going to lose it lol.


----------



## thorwold

Though this does set up The New Day match pretty tantalizingly  Suddenly becomes kind of a must-watch match on Friday.


----------



## Honey Bucket

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously? they retain? one of them has a broken fucking wrist and you still gonna keep the belts on them? God this faction is untouchable, Roman's cancer could come back and they'd keep the belts on him and wait for him to get better....


They’re hardly gonna lose the belts after a 462 day reign on a B show like this. Especially to Ridge and Butch (no offence to them as they’re great but it would be a major anticlimax).


----------



## thorwold

toontownman said:


> Why in the FUCK do new day have yet another tag shot? If they take the titles on Friday I'm going to lose it lol.


They're defending their record. Pretty sure Uso's will pass it a couple of days after Smackdown next week.


----------



## God Movement

Cody... that's the man right there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sami gets the pin on Friday, taking Jey's place.


----------



## [The_Game]

Match of the night so far.


----------



## Adapting

Here comes Borley


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bayley dressed for ski jumping, in the desert.


----------



## Chelsea

Inb4 Bray's segment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588931192795152384


----------



## Mainboy

Bayley win here. Please.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Adapting said:


> Here comes Borley


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> Why in the FUCK do new day have yet another tag shot? If they take the titles on Friday I'm going to lose it lol.


It makes perfect sense, story-wise. The last roadblock to the Usos getting the record is the current record-holders. The Usos have something to prove, by beating them, and solidifying their (new) record. Yeah, they've run the match too many times, but you've kind of got to do it, given the unique situation with the record.

And your hate for New Day is kind of hilarious. Heh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody is severely missed. That Royal Rumble pop is going to be astronomical.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok either Bayley or Judgement Day needs a new intro, they're identical lol


----------



## jds49ers

Everytime I see Belair I just want someone to grab her fake ass pony tail and helicopter her around the ring. It is the stupidest gimmick for a so called fighter ever.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588958021186916357

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588958348107722752


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Inb4 Bray's segment
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588931192795152384


----------



## SAMCRO

jds49ers said:


> Everytime I see Belair I just want someone to grab her fake ass pony tail and helicopter her around the ring. It is the stupidest gimmick for a so called fighter ever.


Her entrance annoys the fuck outta me, literally looks like a mentally challenged child dancing and scampering around swinging her hair.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

jds49ers said:


> Everytime I see Belair I just want someone to grab her fake ass pony tail and helicopter her around the ring. It is the stupidest gimmick for a so called fighter ever.


Made sense as a heel, when she could whip opponents with it. Not so much as a face.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> View attachment 137756
> View attachment 137757


 Orton just cleared himself


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bayley looks like a Formula One driver.


----------



## jds49ers

Bayleys ass gonna blow out that jumpsuit lol


----------



## FriedTofu

These outfits just make the women look hotter as anime characters.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

SAMCRO said:


> Her entrance annoys the fuck outta me, literally looks like a mentally challenged child dancing and scampering around swinging her hair.


----------



## Araragi

If only Cody was there he could've brought peace to Saudi Arabia like he ended racism here.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Im bored as shit. I'm going back to my video game. Xenosaga Episode 1 btw


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Honey Bucket said:


> Bayley looks like a Formula One driver.


She would always be in pole, to look at her ass


----------



## FriedTofu

Bianca almost used the butt slapping taunt at the top rope there before remembering where she is.


----------



## thorwold

She couldn't do the kiss my ass bit in Saudi


----------



## SAMCRO

The world titles, the womens title and tag title scene has been boring as fuck for what feels like a decade with Roman, Bianca and The Usos as champions, literally no one is allowed to beat them.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

jds49ers said:


> Bayleys ass gonna blow out that jumpsuit lol


Midnight snack right there


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Araragi said:


> If only Cody was there he could've brought peace to Saudi Arabia like he ended racism here.


Cody brought womens rights to Saudi Arabia


----------



## Adapting

I'm ready.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> The world titles, the womens title and tag title scene has been boring as fuck for what feels like a decade with Roman, Bianca and The Usos as champions, literally no one is allowed to beat them.


Give Rhea the belt


----------



## Honey Bucket

Still no Bray either. Please don’t interfere in the main event.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Adapting said:


> I'm ready.


Cody got rid of his neck tattoo?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

FriedTofu said:


> These outfits just make the women look hotter as anime characters.


Live action~


----------



## [The_Game]

I almost forgot this was a last woman standing match


----------



## Rockymin

I can't stand either of these women, so I don't really care who wins.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Looks like that wasn't planned? 

-edit 

Ok I got suckered with that lmao


----------



## Adapting

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Cody got rid of his neck tattoo?


He moved it to his pec.


----------



## thorwold

Honey Bucket said:


> Still no Bray either. Please don’t interfere in the main event.


Bray is feuding with himself, he won't interfere.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Give Rhea the belt


She has many title reigns ahead of her. She's still very young. Might even win it in January if they want to do Bianca vs Charlotte at Mania, non-title.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ouch. Bayley felt that one!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Adapting said:


> He moved it to his pec.


Still better than this monstrosity


----------



## Honey Bucket

Gotta say also, Wade has been amazing tonight. Hell he’s always been good on commentary, he has cemented his place.


----------



## toontownman

thorwold said:


> They're defending their record. Pretty sure Uso's will pass it a couple of days after Smackdown next week.


Oh OK my fault for not paying attention that makes sense.

@ThirdMan , I have tons of respect for everyone in New Day, I just think they are one of the most stale acts in wrestling. They desperately need a change, heel turn, storyline that advances their characters or schtick/catchphrases different from the last almost decade. New Day getting a title shot is plan A or B for as long as I remember. It's not their fault. Hopefully they reset the tag division following Friday as they actually have fresh tag teams that can worm, given the chance.


----------



## SAMCRO

Least Bayley's ass still looks amazing in that body suit, you can't hide that big thing no matter how you try and cover it up.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shouldn't have the ref counted when Bayley was down? 🤔


----------



## God Movement

Bayley, that was nasty


----------



## Adapting

Bianca is lost in Nia Jax's hole. That's what it looks like.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> She has many title reigns ahead of her. She's still very young. Might even win it in January if they want to do Bianca vs Charlotte at Mania, non-title.


Could cement her as natural leader of the JD


----------



## jds49ers

When is WWE going to admit their stairs are aluminum and not steel lol


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Rockymin said:


> I can't stand either of these women, so I don't really care who wins.


BelFlair is marginally less annoying and a hell of a lot more talented than Borley, but hopefully Borley winning would make her a 1 month transitional champion to get the belt onto a babyface that isn't Bianca.


----------



## FriedTofu

All I was thinking of was Hungry Hippo during the steel steps Kendo stick spot.

edit: ti should have been whack a mole


----------



## RainmakerV2

Anyone else completely lose audio wtf?


----------



## Rockymin

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> BelFlair is marginally less annoying and a hell of a lot more talented than Borley, but hopefully Borley winning would make her a 1 month transitional champion to get the belt onto a babyface that isn't Bianca.


Like Alexa, maybe?


----------



## Serpico Jones

Bayley’s big ass is on full display despite the body suit.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Rockymin said:


> Like Alexa, maybe?


You read my mind.

If they're going to do a heel run for a bit put it on Rhea Ripley.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I don't get why Bayley wouldn't just tie her hair to something on the ground. Like John Cena's duct tape move on Batista.


----------



## Serpico Jones

SAMCRO said:


> Least Bayley's ass still looks amazing in that body suit, you can't hide that big thing no matter how you try and cover it up.


Lol true.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bayley just slowed down to not hit her lmao wtf


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> Oh OK my fault for not paying attention that makes sense.
> 
> @ThirdMan , I have tons of respect for everyone in New Day, I just think they are one of the most stale acts in wrestling. They desperately need a change, heel turn, storyline that advances their characters or schtick/catchphrases different from the last almost decade. New Day getting a title shot is plan A or B for as long as I remember. It's not their fault. Hopefully they reset the tag division following Friday as they actually have fresh tag teams that can worm, given the chance.


I would say the vast majority of wrestling acts have evolved no more than The New Day has in the past eight years. They're a consistently popular veteran act that is there to help build up younger talent, usually by putting them over. A heel turn would be fine, and I agree that other teams need to be featured more regularly, but The New Day's current act still has its place, IMO, whether they undergo significant change or not.


----------



## Adapting

Not the golf cart spot again. Jesus.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Irish Jet




----------



## FriedTofu

This is like a Cena match. So many props.  

If they sit on the cart, do the ref start counting?


----------



## thorwold

Why is this match longer than Lawrence of Arabia?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Table missed?


----------



## Adapting

They had one job to break the table and it didn't break off the top of the cart.


----------



## Irish Jet

I AM THE TABLE


----------



## SAMCRO

Cole sounded dumb as fuck losing his shit over a slow ass golf cart spot.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Bianca WINZLOL maybe?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

SAMCRO said:


> Least Bayley's ass still looks amazing in that body suit, you can't hide that big thing no matter how you try and cover it up.


True that.


----------



## Serpico Jones

That looked painful.


----------



## Mr316

Tried watching. This is as unwatchable as an episode of Dynamite.


----------



## Trophies

THAT TABLE WENT IN FOR ITSELF DAMMIT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Irish Jet said:


>












Or was he the guy with the sea bass?


----------



## Rockymin

Hopefully this match makes "Beyanker" realize she needs to lose the ponytail thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bayley drove that cart at 1 mph.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This has gone sooooo long


----------



## Araragi

The tribal chief would never stop for tourists.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


> The tribal chief would never stop for tourists.


Well he is related to Rikishi


----------



## SAMCRO

I will say at least Bianca tries with her body suits, the other women just look like they're wearing generic spacesuits.


----------



## Mr316

What a terrible match. Only a 4 year old could get into this.


----------



## thorwold

Doing that move onto the chairs is NASTY. Just imagine if your knee lands on an edge


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Botch


----------



## lesenfanteribles

thorwold said:


> Doing that move onto the chairs is NASTY. Just imagine if your knee lands on an edge


Looks like Bayley landed on one


----------



## jds49ers

Horrible match


----------



## Adapting

LETS GO BELAIR BABY!!!


----------



## CivilMan61

This is getting good.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Mr316 said:


> What a terrible match. Only a 4 year old could get into this.


Looks like the AEW football field fuckery match.


----------



## thorwold

SHE MADE A SANDWICH! NOW I'M HUNGRY!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

SAMCRO said:


> I will say at least Bianca tries with her body suits, the other women just look like they're wearing generic spacesuits.


Yup. A lot of them aren't used to wearing those I guess.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Great match by Bianca and Bayley


----------



## ThirdMan

Pretty clever finish. You could definitely get your legs tied up in a ladder for ten seconds.

Some silly spots, but generally creative, and better than their ladder match last month.


----------



## Trophies

Bianca got creative. Nice. Good match. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Mr316

CivilMan61 said:


> This is getting good.


How?


----------



## Irish Jet

Someone check on @TeamFlareZakk


----------



## Araragi

SAMCRO said:


> I will say at least Bianca tries with her body suits, the other women just look like they're wearing generic spacesuits.


Asuka's was fine. But Asuka can make anything look good.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Biancawinslol. Can't wait for Charlotte to come beat that ass. Or Ripley.


----------



## [The_Game]

A new match of the night. The whole thing was great!! Well done to both of these women. Time for the main event come on tribal chief let’s do this!


----------



## Rockymin

This was dumb. Bayley could have easily got out of that ladder.


----------



## Mr316

Am I on a forum with 7 years old? How the fuck did you enjoy this match? 😂


----------



## CivilMan61

Mr316 said:


> How?


Exciting spots.


----------



## Adapting

Irish Jet said:


> Someone check on @TeamFlareZakk


----------



## SAMCRO

Titles never changing hands is getting really old in this company, literally the only title changes you get are the US title and the SD womens title, every other champion is unbeatable gods and its getting old.


----------



## God Movement

Doesn't make sense for Bayley to get another shot unless she puts her career on the line.


----------



## Honey Bucket

That ladder spot was pretty cool. Match was fun albeit a bit sloppy and slow.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Guess they may keep her with the belt till Mania. Becky, Charlotte or Rhea to win the Rumble maybe? Not sure I want Charlotte as a face vs Ronda.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Creative finish. Bayley can stop challenging for the title now. Time to move onto the War games build up.


----------



## thorwold

lesenfanteribles said:


> Looks like Bayley landed on one


She could have seriously fucked her knee up doing the KOD onto the chair like that. What a dumbass thing to do. On Bayley of all people.


----------



## Mr316

CivilMan61 said:


> Exciting spots.


It was slow and fucking dumb.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

BIANCA WINZLOL!!!

Time for her male counterpart to do the same!

ROMAN WINZLOL!!!


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Bray Wyatt?


----------



## CivilMan61

Mooooo


----------



## Mr316

LOL at anyone who enjoyed this garbage


----------



## RainmakerV2

Here comes crying droning fat boy.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rhea has to be the one to beat her, right?


----------



## CivilMan61

Mr316 said:


> LOL at anyone who enjoyed this garbage


People have opinions but atleast you being kind of kind about it.


----------



## Chelsea

Bianca is a worthless jobber and she should get a dancing gimmick 😂 Bayley is better 😂 Fuck you Triple H 😂 Get it right you moron 😂 Bayley won my heart 😍


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Irish Jet said:


> Rhea has to be the one to beat her, right?


Her or Becky


----------



## Ham and Egger

Isn't Bray gonna show up at the event tonight?


----------



## Rockymin

Wasn't expecting Bray to show up on this.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

RainmakerV2 said:


> Here comes crying droning fat boy.


CODYS BACK ALREADY?!?!?


----------



## SAMCRO

How many times can this motherfucker come out to talk for a few minutes and get interrupted by himself? what is this 3rd or 4th time now? either wrestle or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Adapting

Those drones are kinda sick ngl.


----------



## FrankenTodd

thorwold said:


> Why is this match longer than Lawrence of Arabia?











And me begging it to stop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorwold

Irish Jet said:


> Rhea has to be the one to beat her, right?


You would hope so, but they'll probably go with Charlotte.


----------



## Slickdude458

SAMCRO said:


> Titles never changing hands is getting really old in this company, literally the only title changes you get are the US title and the SD womens title, every other champion is unbeatable gods and its getting old.


99% of title matches are meaning less filler where you know the champions uso bianca or roman wtc is retaining don't see the point of it zzzzzz.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Bianca is a worthless jobber and she should get a dancing gimmick 😂 Bayley is better 😂 Fuck you Triple H 😂 Get it right you moron 😂 Bayley won my heart 😍


----------



## AliFrazier100

I hope we get the talking rabbit head. That was cool.


----------



## ThirdMan

And for folks that think the entire Damage CTRL faction needs to have all the belts, they're already doing that with the men, and the focus is meant to be more on Iyo and Dakota. Bayley is already a highly-decorated and established top-level talent, and already had a 380-day reign where she ran through the roster twice over. 

It'll mean more to someone like, say, Rhea if she's able to dethrone a well-protected babyface champ who's had a decent-length title reign, without too many non-title losses.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> CODYS BACK ALREADY?!?!?



Cody's 230 pounds of shredded male baby.


----------



## Hephaesteus

thorwold said:


> You would hope so, but they'll probably go with Charlotte.


Im guessing becky at wrestlemania


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bo Dallas or I riot


----------



## Slickdude458

RainmakerV2 said:


> Here comes crying droning fat boy.


Yeah let's have cody cry about his dad instead for the 100 th time zzzzz


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is this the new 120 minute Undertaker entrance? The one where we can bake a whole ham while we wait?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is Bray gonna say something of substance tonight or will it be nothing but hot air since his debut?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## RapShepard

Bianca got the company support, you love to see it


----------



## RainmakerV2

Slickdude458 said:


> Yeah let's have cody cry about his dad instead for the 100 th time zzzzz



Triggered the Wyatt cultists, 2 ez


----------



## Trophies

I have a confession…I’m actually a Uncle Howdy.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody's 230 pounds of shredded male baby.


You got the 'male baby' part right. Fucking guy sucked the charisma out of AEW before he left.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> I have a confession…I’m actually a Uncle Howdy.


Zombie Colonel Sanders


----------



## Mr316

I had time to fall asleep 500 times during this god awful show


----------



## Serpico Jones

Bray Wyatt is over as fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bray talking about the Windham’s. Wow.


----------



## Slickdude458

RainmakerV2 said:


> Triggered the Wyatt cultists, 2 ez


No I could care less about Wyatt but Cody fans go on likes he's the greatest thing ever he's a cheesy baby face crying bitch zzzz😂


----------



## Kishido

Is Cody there?


----------



## RainmakerV2

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> You got the 'male baby' part right. Fucking guy sucked the charisma out of AEW before he left.



Man WWE is gonna be hard for you to watch come January lol.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Kishido said:


> Is Cody there?


Triple H fixed Nikki Cross and LA Knight. He needs to give Cody back his best gimmick next!


----------



## FriedTofu

Bray you can just talk to MBS about how to cope with being the Fiend. Stop boring us with these long speeches.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kishido said:


> Is Cody there?


I hope not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi

He's right though. The idea of Bray Wyatt has always been better than actual Bray Wyatt.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Serpico Jones said:


> Bray Wyatt is over as fuck.


Can hear the crowd agree.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh God here we go again.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorwold

Is Bray just playing a more roly-poly Adam Page?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Araragi said:


> He's right though. The idea of Bray Wyatt has always been better than actual Bray Wyatt.


This.


----------



## Kishido

FrankenTodd said:


> I hope not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So why the fuck are some people mentioning him here


----------



## endiadj

Hephaesteus said:


> Im guessing becky at wrestlemania


They just Becky/Bianca. What's the point of it again so soon?


----------



## CivilMan61

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eminem the best ever?


----------



## God Movement

Bray Wyatt is incredible. Thank you Hunter for bringing him back.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

thorwold said:


> Is Bray just playing a more roly-poly Adam Page?


Where's the butterfly pants? Is he punching himself in the face or concussing himself yet?


----------



## Irish Jet

The dialogue of this Uncle Howdy video isn’t helping me get through No Nut November.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

These Bray segments are getting very tiresome


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Kishido said:


> So why the fuck are some people mentioning him here


Probably because of some promo about him that appeared during commercial break.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

We got a Raw segment on a PPV?


----------



## SAMCRO

God Wyatt could be such a great normal babyface as a guy with a dark past thats trying to be a better man, these promos tell me that, i don't know why he's gotta have this goofy spooky shit.


----------



## Kishido

GimmeABreakJess said:


> These Bray segments are getting very tiresome


Agreeing.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Irish Jet said:


> The dialogue of this Uncle Howdy video isn’t helping me get through No Nut November.


Non-stop Nut November over here


----------



## CivilMan61

SAMCRO said:


> God Wyatt could be such a great normal babyface as a guy with a dark past thats trying to be a better man, these promos tell me that, i don't know why he's gotta have this goofy spooky shit.


Goofy is bad??


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

lesenfanteribles said:


> Non-stop Nut November over here


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kishido said:


> So why the fuck are some people mentioning him here


Cody is mentioned on the daily. I haven’t read any spoilers so no idea when he returns. I wasn’t expecting him until at least the new year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

All this for Bo Dallas lol. Hunter needs to pull in the reigns on this shit.


----------



## FriedTofu

SAMCRO said:


> God Wyatt could be such a great normal babyface as a guy with a dark past thats trying to be a better man, these promos tell me that, i don't know why he's gotta have this goofy spooky shit.


Merch $$$


----------



## FrankenTodd

CivilMan61 said:


> Eminem the best ever?


Hardly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

SAMCRO said:


> God Wyatt could be such a great normal babyface as a guy with a dark past thats trying to be a better man, these promos tell me that, i don't know why he's gotta have this goofy spooky shit.


Maybe we're moving towards that and this phase is just him trying to reconcile with a lot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> God Wyatt could be such a great normal babyface as a guy with a dark past thats trying to be a better man, these promos tell me that, i don't know why he's gotta have this goofy spooky shit.


It's like when Broke Corbin was popular, they could have done the same then, but then give him a goofy jackpot gimmick.


----------



## Hephaesteus

endiadj said:


> They just Becky/Bianca. What's the point of it again so soon?


Cuz these mofos cant create a new star for shit


----------



## mnvikings

RapShepard said:


> Bianca got the company support, you love to see it


Slight difference between company support and most pushed wrestler of the last two years(excluding Reigns).


----------



## Rockymin

I loved seeing Sami get clocked in the face by Logan Paul. Hahahaha.


----------



## Honey Bucket

That segment really didn’t achieve much, but it’s interesting he mentioned his family. Still, Bray is a phenomenal talker. The video nonsense I can pass on at this point.


----------



## ThirdMan

So apparently it's gonna be five-on-five in the WarGames matches? So I guess it's Bianca, Asuka, Alexa, Candice LeRae, and a returning Becky Lynch against Damage CTRL, Nikki Cross, and....Rhea? Or maybe they'll use Liv Morgan in that spot, as she's leaning tweener.


----------



## SAMCRO

Slickdude458 said:


> 99% of title matches are meaning less filler where you know the champions uso bianca or roman wtc is retaining don't see the point of it zzzzzz.


Exactly, its boring as fuck, Roman's been champion over 2 years, Bianca has been champion for what feels like 2 years, The Usos have had the tag belts for over a year, i mean god damn its fine to have one dominate champion but ffs when all of them are that its insufferably boring.


----------



## CivilMan61

FrankenTodd said:


> Hardly


In my town if anyone doesn’t call him best ever they get cussed at, Eminem fans, some of them have ruined society.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Waiting for something interesting to happen with Bray. 😪


----------



## Blonde

Mr316 said:


> I had time to fall asleep 500 times during this god awful show


Yet somehow you're still here yapping like an annoying chihuahua.


----------



## WSE

Bray needs to WRESTLE! He can’t talk in circles for a month.

That was the issue with him in WWE before he got cut. It’s the issue now.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Feel like Uncle Howdy is definitely Bo Dallas and I'm excited about his part in this at least.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, its boring as fuck, Roman's been champion over 2 years, Bianca has been champion for what feels like 2 years, The Usos have had the tag belts for over a year, i mean god damn tis fine to have one dominate champion but ffs when all of them are that its insufferably boring.



Gunther will also be champion forever. Bank that.


----------



## ThirdMan

Trophies said:


> I have a confession…I’m actually a Uncle Howdy.


Well, it's better than being an Uncle Doody, I suppose.


----------



## Irish Jet

They really included “I am the table” in the package.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm hoping we get something more with Bray on Friday, on the build up to Survivor Series. CJ was never an event he would make his wrestling re-debut.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WSE said:


> Bray needs to WRESTLE! He can’t talk in circles for a month.
> 
> That was the issue with him in WWE before he got cut. It’s the issue now.



He can't lmao.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bray flew all the way there to do a promo? Don’t like it but can’t hate for an easy check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Time flew by fast, main event already


----------



## CivilMan61

Theory cashing in?


----------



## ThirdMan

Logan's totally gonna win the titles by hitting Roman in the face with his prestigious Pokemon card when the ref's distracted.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Irish Jet said:


> They really included “I am the table” in the package.


I wonder if they have T-Shirts for that already


----------



## thorwold

Get your predix in now for length of Roman's entrance.


----------



## WSE

RainmakerV2 said:


> He can't lmao.


Then he doesn’t belong in this business.

I don’t even need a great match. Just an adequate match because that’s where wrestling storylines are supposed to go. You don’t talk for the sake of talking .


----------



## [The_Game]

So why do the Saudis love logan?


----------



## Irish Jet

“Those are the words of Money Mayweather!”

Literally what Floyd says about every opponent he ever faced lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Maybe waiting on his opponent(s) to finish a feud tonight. Bray's faction vs Brutes for example.


----------



## melkam647

Bray is looking aimless. Get him into a feud ASAP. I think KO would be a great candidate


----------



## Hephaesteus

Kishido said:


> So why the fuck are some people mentioning him here


AEW fans have weird grudges


----------



## thorwold

WSE said:


> Then he doesn’t belong in this business.
> 
> I don’t even need a great match. Just an adequate match because that’s where wrestling storylines are supposed to go. You don’t talk for the sake of talking .


Bray does. He's like broody Elias.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wheres Jake at? wasn't he supposed to be here?


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## CivilMan61

Oink oink


----------



## jds49ers

Hate the reigns 3d visuals, they look so cheap


----------



## RainmakerV2

WSE said:


> Then he doesn’t belong in this business.
> 
> I don’t even need a great match. Just an adequate match because that’s where wrestling storylines are supposed to go. You don’t talk for the sake of talking .



He's painfully mediocre in the ring, slow, fat, nothing of substance. People give Kross shit for being bad in ring but Bray isn't any better. If not worse. Having him wrestle on weekly TV would murder his aura.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ready set go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Nearly 3 years since Roman's been pinned..... thats just god damn ridiculous, i don't even care how good a guy is that should never be a thing. Praying this nightmare ends at WM by Cody.


----------



## ThirdMan

I'm still not sure if they're gonna use The Bloodline or Judgment Day in the WarGames match. Could really go either way, given that (I suspect) it's just one women's and one men's match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hope Paul turns heel after this.


----------



## Irish Jet

jds49ers said:


> Hate the reigns 3d visuals, they look so cheap


Yeah especially next to the awesome looking skylights.


----------



## CivilMan61

Both belts at stake??


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588968388843667457
I know how that feels, Bray


----------



## Trophies

Reigns entrance gonna be so long they’re gonna playing his old theme.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Roman WINZLOL is on?? Glad they save his matches for last so I can do something else, laters!


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Nearly 3 years since Roman's been pinned..... thats just god damn ridiculous, i don't even care how good a guy is that should never be a thing. Praying this nightmare ends at WM by Cody.



We will get there soon my brother. Just hold on.


----------



## Slickdude458

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, its boring as fuck, Roman's been champion over 2 years, Bianca has been champion for what feels like 2 years, The Usos have had the tag belts for over a year, i mean god damn its fine to have one dominate champion but ffs when all of them are that its insufferably boring.


That's triple h all over booked like some old school wrestling promotion with long never ending title reigns, title changes will be rare unless it's the shitty women's tag titles, in 2022 why you would do that when people have short attention span we knows it's fake. I hate long title runs they should be rare it should be a struggle to hold the belt past 3-4 months plus but now every one has a one year old title reign as minimum so it means nothing.


----------



## ThirdMan

Knew there was no way this event was going to come in under 3 hours, even with the two short hoss matches.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588968388843667457
> I know how that feels, Bray


Can relate to this too.


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520365261467099137
Eddie Hearn to come out to save Roman please


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rollins is Raw champ just now. Until those belts are separated, the WWE Championship can't be a Raw title.


----------



## God Movement

I'm so excited. THE TRIBAL CHIEF!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Cole just mentioned Rocky and Ali.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Not sure anyone else in wrestling carries themselves as well as these two. They just scream star power.


----------



## Hephaesteus

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, its boring as fuck, Roman's been champion over 2 years, Bianca has been champion for what feels like 2 years, The Usos have had the tag belts for over a year, i mean god damn its fine to have one dominate champion but ffs when all of them are that its insufferably boring.


With gunther as another champ, only belts with a legit chance of being lost before wrestlemania is the us championship and the womens tag championship


----------



## Araragi

If Logan wants to be a career babyface he should just start a promotion in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588971835835678721


----------



## Irish Jet

Araragi said:


> If Logan wants to be a career babyface he should just start a promotion in Saudi Arabia.


Don’t give him or them ideas. The kind of thing the Saudi’s will do if WWE ever piss them off.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Is Austin Theory there?


----------



## SAMCRO

Hephaesteus said:


> With gunther as another champ, only belts with a legit chance of being lost before wrestlemania is the us championship and the womens tag championship


I'm fine with Gunther cause he's not held the belt long, but everyone else has had the belts for over a year with no end in sight, i mean its ridiculous.


----------



## RapShepard

Logan with the Buckshot Lariat

Punk could never


----------



## CivilMan61

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is Austin Theory there?


Wish I knew.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hangman Page eat your fuckin heart out.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Buckshot Lariat and a kick out haha.


----------



## Adapting

Logan Paul is so good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> I'm fine with Gunther cause he's not held the belt long, but everyone else has had the belts for over a year with no end in sight, i mean its ridiculous.


Gunther is an active competitor, who works well with just about everyone. He can hold that belt for a while imo, if that continues. Both Gunther and Seth are similar in that way.

Knowing Seth, he will drop his belt to put someone over again.


----------



## melkam647

Adapting said:


> Logan Paul is so good.


Yep, for a dude with close to zero in-ring experience he is scary good


----------



## God Movement

Well, Paul is a natural athlete, and Punk well... isn't.

Adam Page is smiling at this for sure


----------



## lesenfanteribles




----------



## RapShepard

For a celebrity Logan has some matches that could just be fun 

Bryan kicking his fucking head in

Pentagon going LU Penta on him

Just fun with an Omega or Rollins

Him and Cody trying to out dramatic each other.


----------



## Mr316

Logan is so fucking good. He’s better than 99% of the AEW roster.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Logan's been good, but I await the thread where a ton of people here suck his cock.


----------



## Kishido

Mr316 said:


> Logan is so fucking good. He’s better than 99% of the AEW roster.


That's not that hard.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whys he keep kicking at 1? Making Roman's offense look weak.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

He's crazy good.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Mr316 said:


> Logan is so fucking good. He’s better than 99% of the AEW roster.


Huh. Guess I only had to wait 5 seconds.


----------



## Adapting

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whys he keep kicking at 1? Making Roman's offense look weak.


Because it is weak compared to Logan.


----------



## Kishido

He is a natural athletic and trained by Shawn. Good combi. Maybe Jake should give it a try as well


----------



## RainmakerV2

So is Jake gonna do a run in or?


----------



## God Movement

Why does Logan Paul keep kicking out at 1? WTF


----------



## thorwold

I wonder if Logan has a lot of fans and followers who are really excited for him and think he's going to win.


----------



## CivilMan61

God Movement said:


> Why does Logan Paul keep kicking out at 1? WTF


Maybe he’s that strong?


----------



## God Movement

CivilMan61 said:


> Maybe he’s that strong?


Such a thing should be reserved for giants, like Omos.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Kishido said:


> He is a natural athletic and trained by Shawn. Good combi. Maybe Jake should give it a try as well


This. If they develop him further he can go a long way.



thorwold said:


> I wonder if Logan has a lot of fans and followers who are really excited for him and think he's going to win.


Pretty sure they think that way and is probably losing their shit right now. Or maybe not.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Which one of you are in the crowd screaming like a distressed banshee every time Logan breathes?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Dr. Middy said:


> Which one of you are in the crowd screaming like a distressed banshee every time Logan breathes?


Now I can't unhear this


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dr. Middy said:


> Which one of you are in the crowd screaming like a distressed banshee every time Logan breathes?


That was Brock shouting in the back


----------



## CivilMan61

God Movement said:


> Such a thing should be reserved for giants, like Omos.


Good point.


----------



## Irish Jet

Hate on the Paul brothers all you want but those boys put the work in for all of their business ventures.


----------



## melkam647

I personally like the audible trash-talking whilst wrestling thing happening as of late. Instantly makes matches more interesting. I may be wrong but I think this is probably a Triple H thing. I don't recall this being used so much during Vince


----------



## FrankenTodd

Dr. Middy said:


> Which one of you are in the crowd screaming like a distressed banshee every time Logan breathes?


Where’s the duct tape when you need it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Kick out at 2. Underdog Reigns is wearing Paul down.


----------



## SAMCRO

Never seen someone new to the industry take to it so naturally and well since Kurt Angle, Logan Paul is talented as fuck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Roman sold that well


----------



## Ham and Egger

Logan is good ngl.


----------



## God Movement

The most important thing Logan Paul has is timing, it's hard to teach. It's difficult to know when you should and shouldn't do certain things. There's too many spot monkeys around these days


----------



## jds49ers

SAMCRO said:


> Never seen someone new to the industry take to it so naturally and well since Kurt Angle, Logan Paul is talented as fuck.


Im guessing he has put in tons of work behind the scenes. No matter what you think of him hes dedicated and a hard worker


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol built up one lucky punch this entire build and Roman immediately got up after 1 and kicked out of 2 of them


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Never seen someone new to the industry take to it so naturally and well since Kurt Angle, Logan Paul is talented as fuck.


Yeah he's a natural. Now luckily for him he has the money that he doesn't need wrestling. But he definitely could be a solid midcarder bare minimum


----------



## shadow_spinner

Is Logan Paul the best celebrity wrestler ever?


----------



## CivilMan61

Logan putting up a fight


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL he nearly hit Roman in the head with the monitor.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

jds49ers said:


> Im guessing he has put in tons of work behind the scenes. No matter what you think of him hes dedicated and a hard worker


That's why I liked Bad Bunny. A lot of celebs just show up, that guy put the work in.


----------



## ImpactFan

Waiting for someone to create the ''Logan Paul future HOFer'' Thread


----------



## toontownman

That was pretty funny.


----------



## Irish Jet

Theory should come out this motherfucker stole his gimmick.


----------



## thorwold

melkam647 said:


> I personally like the audible trash-talking whilst wrestling thing happening as of late. Instantly makes matches more interesting. I may be wrong but I think this is probably a Triple H thing. I don't recall this being used so much during Vince


It's pretty standard old-timey heel practice that Vince probably banned, sure.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

bro Logan Paul is fucking nuts. He's in there moving around like prime HBK.


----------



## Trophies

One of Logan Pauls boys looks like X-PAC.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Was that a splash or elbow drop lmao


----------



## thorwold

That tablet almost smacked Roman right in the head. That would not have ended well.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Logan Paul is clearly a huge draw


----------



## Irish Jet

Aaaaand in one spot he just done Austin Theory’s gimmick better than my boy has in years.


----------



## SAMCRO

shadow_spinner said:


> Is Logan Paul the best celebrity wrestler ever?


Easily.


----------



## Serpico Jones

That looked extremely painful.


----------



## toontownman

Nice sell


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Protecting Solo by not sending him out vs Jake


----------



## FrankenTodd

jds49ers said:


> Im guessing he has put in tons of work behind the scenes. No matter what you think of him hes dedicated and a hard worker


I’m not a fan at all but he has been trained by the legend himself HBK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

Logan Paul has all the theatrical side of in ring work that takes most people years to learn.


----------



## Mainboy

Oh piss off.


----------



## jds49ers

Jake Paul has theme music now


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm so confused isn't Jey's wrist broken? he's using it with no issues at all as if its a paper cut.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Almost hit Roman with that tablet.

And wow Jake Paul.


----------



## Irish Jet

Not sure the Jake Paul entrance was necessary.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Finish this shit XD


----------



## God Movement

This kid is fucking amazing.

He just gets it.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Irish Jet said:


> Not sure the Jake Paul entrance was necessary.


Inb4 they signed Jake Paul too


----------



## A PG Attitude

Kishido said:


> He is a natural athletic and trained by Shawn. Good combi. Maybe Jake should give it a try as well


Speak of the devil and he shall appear.


----------



## toontownman

I like it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Never mind, here comes Solo.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtffff


----------



## melkam647

Trophies said:


> One of Logan Pauls boys looks like X-PAC.


Hahaha, literally was about to commen this. Exactly like X-pack! Taller version but still it is uncanny


----------



## CivilMan61

God Movement said:


> This kid is fucking amazing.
> 
> He just gets it.


Yup.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Overbooked


----------



## SAMCRO

Roman would kick out of a gunshot point blank to the head at this point in his reign. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Irish Jet

Imagine if they snuck Sami in…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Paul flies like Montez


----------



## toontownman

We will sacrifice Jimmy and jey but not solo lol


----------



## Irish Jet

Why do the guys from the back come out at the most random times?


----------



## Blonde

Kick his ass, Solo


----------



## Mainboy

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Adapting

That shit was fantastic.


----------



## FriedTofu

This is the Paul brothers WWE2K irl...


----------



## Araragi

That match was so fucking stupid. I loved it.


----------



## Trophies

Roman had a nice nap. Time to go home to the table.


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji91][emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

The run ins really spoiled the great work of both guys. Wasn’t necessary.


----------



## jds49ers

Was a good main event, but didnt need all the extra shit. Still the best match on the show though.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Logan did great, as if he's been doing this a long time. We all know Roman isn't losing anyways but Logan put up a good fight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Decent. Paul was good and Roman sold well.


----------



## ThirdMan

I almost thought Logan Paul was gonna kick out of the spear.. Anyways, he once again overdelivered. Don't know if it'll make American crowds cheer him during promo segments, but he's definitely put in the work.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Solo about to get KO'd!


----------



## toontownman

Irish Jet said:


> The run ins really spoiled the great work of both guys. Wasn’t necessary.


Backed into a corner when they announced Jake being there. Plus there is always fuckery with the bloodline.


----------



## WSE

That was very good.

If Paul stays committed he will be great. He is a natural.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Sky really is the limit for Logan. Future Royal Rumble winner, maybe not this year but year after.


----------



## thorwold

lesenfanteribles said:


> Inb4 they signed Jake Paul too


Wasn't his last PPV deemed a tank? 100% that's why he's here, looking to leech onto the next thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Logan Paul was amazing, he was the star of that whole match.

A heel turn beckons now perhaps?

Jake Paul can fuck off though.


----------



## ThirdMan

Quite enjoyable show overall. Even the Omos/Braun thing was serviceable.


----------



## melkam647

It is quite undeniably extremely impressive and baffling how there is absolutely no wasted motion when Logan wrestles. Definition of a natural


----------



## Irish Jet

ThirdMan said:


> I almost thought Logan Paul was gonna kick out of the spear.. Anyways, he once again overdelivered. Don't know if it'll make American crowds cheer him during promo segments, but he's definitely put in the work.


He’s perfect for a heel with his personality but his in ring work is getting him huge pops in every match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman selling like death lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Match was good, Logan did well, but keep in mind he was probably training for this one match for weeks now. There's a reason celeb matches like the one with Bad Bunny end up looking so good. 

That being said, he does have a natural ability where he'd probably be great if he wanted to go full time or more than just a match every once in awhile.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

If WWE had as many titles as AEW Logan would be a champ by next week.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

thorwold said:


> Wasn't his last PPV deemed a tank? 100% that's why he's here, looking to leech onto the next thing.


Probably.



Honey Bucket said:


> Logan Paul was amazing, he was the star of that whole match.
> 
> A heel turn beckons now perhaps?
> 
> Jake Paul can fuck off though.


Wasn't he a heel some time ago?


----------



## RapShepard

thorwold said:


> Wasn't his last PPV deemed a tank? 100% that's why he's here, looking to leech onto the next thing.


It was but, he did 300k buys. So on wrestling draw he'd be good probably


----------



## [The_Game]

That was a really good match!! And had a big match feel right from the start. My tribal chief retains!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

ThirdMan said:


> Quite enjoyable show overall. Even the Omos/Braun thing was serviceable.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588978957281824768


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Well, Good night from where I am. 3:40 AM    Later!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588979040077348864


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bloodline vs Paul's at SS? Maybe add Tyson Fury or someone?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hopefully we get footage of the selfie from the table spot.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Amazing match between Reigns and Paul. Both men did amazing work. Logan continues to impress me. The man is a natural in the ring


----------



## SAMCRO

Still don't get how this entire feud was built with the One Lucky Punch line, and Roman immediately gets up after 1 of them, then gets hit with another and kicks out, i mean wtf? Why build the feud around Logan hitting 1 punch if when he does Roman just gets up immediately and kicks out of 2 of them?


----------



## ThirdMan

Dr. Middy said:


> Match was good, Logan did well, but keep in mind he was probably training for this one match for weeks now.


The same could be said for a lot of NXT Takeover matches, where they had more time and focus to rehearse them in the Performance Center (than most main-roster matches, which get called a bit more on-the-fly).


----------



## RapShepard

Dr. Middy said:


> Match was good, Logan did well, but keep in mind he was probably training for this one match for weeks now. There's a reason celeb matches like the one with Bad Bunny end up looking so good.
> 
> That being said, he does have a natural ability where he'd probably be great if he wanted to go full time or more than just a match every once in awhile.


Oh of course anybody that believes he's better than most of the WWE, AEW, or Impact roster is tripping. 

But he does have natural athletecism and the years of being a YouTuber helps him on the showman side.


----------



## fabi1982

Damn totally forgot about that and just started after dinner with the end of Bianca/Bayley and that phenomenal Reigns/Logan match. Damn that was all what sports entertainement is all about. Those two clicked so much, everyone involved playes their parr. I am happy!! Thanks HHH!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Still don't get how this entire feud was built with the One Lucky Punch line, and Roman immediately gets up after 1 of them, then gets hit with another and kicks out, i mean wtf? Why build the feud around Logan hitting 1 punch if when he does Roman just gets up immediately and kicks out of 2 of them?


And it made no sense, since Brock destroyed the whole ring area in their last match and he's been in more hardcore situations like the Last Man Standing with KO.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And it made no sense, since Brock destroyed the whole ring area in their last match and he's been in more hardcore situations like the Last Man Standing with KO.


It made no sense because he’s been punched by Big Show


----------



## Mr316

Well. Amazing main event. Logan is…fucking incredible.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

wwetna1 said:


> It made no sense because he’s been punched by Big Show


For a Rhodes title win as well


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Tribal Chief outchea draggin Youtubers to 5 star matches. Generational talent


----------



## lagofala

The crowd was amazing. WWE should do more important events outside of the States.


----------



## fabi1982

Oh and @DammitChrist acknowledge the tribal chief damnit!!


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Still don't get how this entire feud was built with the One Lucky Punch line, and Roman immediately gets up after 1 of them, then gets hit with another and kicks out, i mean wtf? Why build the feud around Logan hitting 1 punch if when he does Roman just gets up immediately and kicks out of 2 of them?


Because at the end they have to protect the main character. They let it look damaging for a 3 match guy, but showed Regins could take it.


----------



## Error_404

Logan Paul has no business being this good for someone who has wrestled a total of 3 matches so far.


----------



## ThirdMan

Logan Paul is a little jerky in his movement and delivery of some moves, but he does deliver the moves with energy and gusto, which makes it seem a bit more spontaneous than some wrestling matches with veteran workers, that come off a bit too smooth (and robotic/choreographed-looking). Anyways, they got what they wanted out of Paul today, and he did fight-from-underneath for much of the match, so expect a fair number of clips on SportsCenter and whatnot tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Error_404 said:


> Logan Paul has no business being this good for someone who has wrestled a total of 3 matches so far.


Logan vs Rollins Mania?


----------



## -XERO-

**Bayley should've won, but I still like Bianca.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588963244429000706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588964781733675009
*LOGAN PAUL, GTFO!!!!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588979079654645760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588979672167383040


----------



## Rankles75

Not surprised Bianca won, but makes zero sense that Kai and Sky wouldn’t have helped Bayley considering there were no DQs…


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Because at the end they have to protect the main character. They let it look damaging for a 3 match guy, but showed Regins could take it.


Let Reigns take it fine, but if the whole feud is built around it, ffs at least let the one lucky punch even Heyman feared, take him down looking KO'ed and barely kick out, don't have him just shake off 1 and take 2 and still kick out.


----------



## ThirdMan

Anyone know how many nine-counts they got to in the last-woman-standing match?


----------



## Error_404

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Logan vs Rollins Mania?


A good US title match if Rollins is still champ by then.


----------



## Zapato

I was coming in to say you have to give great credit to whoever has been working with Bad Bunny and Logan Paul to get the performances out of them they have, better than the majority of their performance centre crop they have been honing for years. Someone posting Sapp tweeting it’s a credit to Helms, well huge props to him and the others working with them. Setting the standards very high for whoever is next.

I assume it was intentional to get people to create gifs, clips etc for social media pomp but I enjoyed them doing their uptmost to catch the trashtalking tonight. Good fun a lot of it, as well as some of Wade and Cole’s lines. They all seemed to be having good fun, and overall it was an enjoyable show. Especially with it being a filler to get out of the way before SurSer War Games.

Another thing I kept chuckling to myself about is how Vince is somewhere sighing as he was begging for that Roman pop for years, and now it’s a given all the time. Just a shame where it was that we could not get Sami, somewhat ironic too the crowd were cheering for him when there’s no way he could go because of…well won’t get into that.

I liked the Bray bit, and liking the slow build personally. Particularly because it is being kept in it‘s own vacuum. Under Vince he’d have had two or three matches and probably been in a title match. The new regime have that patience. I understand that’s too much patience and drip drab for a lot of you, as we’ve been burned by how this has played out before but I hold out hope. As Rainmaker said, I just wish we got this as baby face Bray and I always think back to when he was verging on that against the machine and regime before he got injured that time. I like the acknowledgment to his family, as I want Bo involved but I still think it’s him and the split personalities/telling of struggles with mental health. I’m still intrigued.


----------



## ThirdMan

Rankles75 said:


> Not surprised Bianca won, but makes zero sense that Kai and Sky wouldn’t have helped Bayley considering there were no DQs…


Maybe, deep down, they really just care about themselves, and are only _using _Bayley.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They're the same picture.















*


----------



## Error_404

Smooth F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588975320597921793


----------



## sillymunkee

So first thought was the crowd from the first crown jewel compared to that crowd, wow! The drones, the pyro, the presentation is just so much bigger than anything else period. The Olympics opening ceremonies when done really well is the only thing I can think of that could compare. 

That fucking main event though. I legit thought they were putting the belts on Logan at least 3 times I dont care what anyone says. WWE is so good right now its a fantastic time to be a fan.

I didnt enjoy McIntyre vs Kross, thats my only complaint about the whole show but I don't think Id be alone in that. Those two should have chemistry but just don't. With Drews track record of putting on great matches with a multitude of opponents I would have to say its on Kross but I havent watched much of his stuff outside of NXT and WWE.

Fantastic show though.


----------



## Irish Jet

toontownman said:


> Backed into a corner when they announced Jake being there. Plus there is always fuckery with the bloodline.


This has been the drawback of HHH’s big PPV main events thus far.

The previous ones both had Austin Theory cash in attempts as well the Tyson Fury/Solo stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *They're the same picture.
> View attachment 137776
> 
> View attachment 137775
> *


Who is the dork in the first picture?


----------



## Error_404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588988365151801344


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Logan vs Rollins Mania?


Logan and Gargano vs Ciampa and Miz at Mania lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Saudi PPVs continue to be painful slogs glorified house shows. 2/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Didn't see the show except for the first match, but looks like HBK trained Logan pretty well. No surprise there.


----------



## Irish Jet

Imagine seeing this:



Error_404 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588988365151801344


And saying that:



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The Saudi PPVs continue to be painful slogs glorified house shows. 2/10


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Irish Jet said:


> Imagine seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> And saying that:


Im supposed to be impressed by that spot?


----------



## Chris22

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The Saudi PPVs continue to be painful slogs glorified house shows. 2/10


At least the shows have actual build to the matches now which helps it feel like a bigger spectacle. They are definitely not glorified house shows.


----------



## Chelsea

I cheered for Logan Paul and Jake Paul like crazy. The DUIsos getting their asses kicked was amazing.


----------



## CM Dunk05

Enjoyed the show, Logan Paul no doubt has talent but to me every Roman match is just the same format. Exactly the same as lesnar used to do…. Under dog has big spot …..kicks out at 2…. Another big move from under dog..,,,kick out at 2..,,another big move…kick out at 2….spear win,


----------



## Stellar

Only three complaints of Crown Jewel.

1. I hated that they only put the women's tag team belts on Alexa and Asuka just so that there would be a title change at Crown Jewel when Damage Control won them back. Already 2 time tag team champs in less than 2 months.

2. That door being a thing in a cage match has got to end. What's the point of the cage if Scarlett simply uses the doorway to get involved? After what has happened between Kross and McIntyre the ending is McIntyre trying to land on the outside floor instead of Kross? The ending just felt empty to me. Didn't feel like McIntyre actually defeated Karrion Kross.

3. The finish to Lashley vs. Lesnar was questionable. Maybe a botch, I don't know.

It's amusing when Brocks match is the first one on the Saudi card. He was ready to get his match done and get on that 15 hour flight back home ASAP. lol At least I assume that he had his own transportation like he has in the past.

Logan Paul did really well in that match. Dude can bust out some moves. Even though he has been training for this match it still should be recognized how fluid he is for it only being his 3rd match.

Overall a good Crown Jewel. Tribal Chief still reigns supreme!


----------



## somerandomfan

The show as a whole was enjoyable but the finishes sucked, and I don't even mean the results, these were just really stupid ways to end matches.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

The whole show was good to be fair, disappointed with the Omos/Strowman match though.

Omos literally destroyed him through the whole match, yet was out clean by one powerslam? Ridiculous!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I think my standards are crazy high because I didn't like the show at all. Lesnar vs Lashley had the most potential in my opinion but it was too short and the finish was bad. Literally every other match was bad. I can't get hype behind Logan Paul because I just don't like the guy outside of the ring. He's just a complete douche.


----------



## DRose1994

Logan Paul is an amazing performer. At his size, to be doing all of these things so naturally as a guy who didn’t grow up wanting to be a wrestler — super impressive.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Decided to not watch the main event. What did I miss?! Did Roman lose his titles?! OMG Roman lost his titles?!


Oh wait....

ROMAN WINZLOL!


I didn't see that coming!  


Nothing to see here.

This guy has had the worst reign of terror in 25 years. More than Cena even.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Irish Jet said:


> Someone check on @TeamFlareZakk


I'm ok, I was just checking on Bayley's ass 😍

She is doing ok btw.


----------



## Old School Icons

I would have been a Roman fan for life had he punched those constantly screaming kids during the main event.


----------



## Aewwe

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The Saudi PPVs continue to be painful slogs glorified house shows. 2/10


I think they're great. There's been multiple title changes in the 8 shows to date, including the Universal title 3 times, so they're not afraid of (big) titles changing hands.

It's nice to have regular PPV shows throughout the year outside of North America and not starting at 1/2am in the UK / wider Europe. I went round to my brothers and watched live with my 6 and 8 year old nephews, started at 4pm and we could all watch the show to a conclusion.

Obviously a lot of effort is put into the whole presentation and it makes it feel like a pretty big deal.

It's obviously controversial circumstances, but I for one am very pleased with the 2 Saudi PPVs a year deal.


----------



## AlexPizzi

Bayley couldn’t get out of the ladder because her ass was too fat 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> Oh and @DammitChrist acknowledge the tribal chief damnit!!


I'd rather get hit with the V-Trigger while having a chair wrapped around my neck


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

AlexPizzi said:


> Bayley couldn’t get out of the ladder because her ass was too fat 😂


I love Bayley's ass 🥵


----------



## KingofKings1524

Showstopper said:


> Didn't see the show except for the first match, but looks like HBK trained Logan pretty well. No surprise there.


Yep. Right down to the nip up and tuning up the band as a tribute. HBK trained him really well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep. Right down to the nip up and tuning up the band as a tribute. HBK trained him really well.


Alot of people said Logan did a really good job in the match. Good for him. Sorry if that bothers you for some strange reason.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley is STILL my RAW women's champion!


----------



## Adapting

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley is STILL my RAW women's champion!


Well, in real world, she isn't.


----------



## Irish Jet

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley is STILL my RAW women's champion!


My brother you’re going to end up on a list.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Irish Jet said:


> My brother you’re going to end up on a list.


Im on top of Bayley's list of favorite people 😌


----------



## Heath V

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Im supposed to be impressed by that spot?


Yes, it was great! He continues to impress in the ring, he has took to it like a true natural.


----------



## ThirdMan

To folks who keep asking _"Why switch the women's tag titles if they're just gonna switch them back five days later?"_. Uh, to firmly establish that in a _fair_ fight, the good guys would win? Also, if you're gonna have the face team dominated most of the time with beatdowns on TV, even going as far as to kayfabe-injure them and take them off TV for weeks, they should probably get some measure of (at least brief) significant revenge upon return.

Also, WWE (and possibly the Saudi gov't) probably wanted to have at least one title change on the show, so hot-potato-ing the women's tag-titles for a week before re-asserting the status quo simply seemed the least painless. These teams are gonna be facing one another at least through Survivor Series anyways: it's not really a big deal. And factions can do good, entertaining work without being completely dominant: it's more about getting their characters/personalities and ring-work over.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I missed like 3 Matched

Bobby/Brock
Drew/Kross
Omos/Strowman

Who won?


----------



## Chelsea

WWEfan4eva said:


> I missed like 3 Matched
> 
> Bobby/Brock
> Drew/Kross
> Omos/Strowman
> 
> Who won?


Brock
Drew
Strowman


----------



## Moxmania55

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Decided to not watch the main event. What did I miss?! Did Roman lose his titles?! OMG Roman lost his titles?!
> 
> 
> Oh wait....
> 
> ROMAN WINZLOL!
> 
> 
> I didn't see that coming!
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here.
> 
> This guy has had the worst reign of terror in 25 years. More than Cena even.


Stop complaining and acknowledge your trible chief ,he is on god mode just like triple h and john cena before him🤙


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall liked the show. The main event was awesome and I really enjoyed Bianca vs. Bayley as well. Give Bayley a few weeks off after the bumps she took in that match. And the 2 Tag Title matches were pretty enjoyable as well.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Aewwe said:


> I think they're great. There's been multiple title changes in the 8 shows to date, including the Universal title 3 times, so they're not afraid of (big) titles changing hands.
> 
> It's nice to have regular PPV shows throughout the year outside of North America and not starting at 1/2am in the UK / wider Europe. I went round to my brothers and watched live with my 6 and 8 year old nephews, started at 4pm and we could all watch the show to a conclusion.
> 
> Obviously a lot of effort is put into the whole presentation and it makes it feel like a pretty big deal.
> 
> It's obviously controversial circumstances, but I for one am very pleased with the 2 Saudi PPVs a year deal.


Maybe I just dont enjoy wrestling anymore or my standards are unrealistically high, but I found the PPV painful to watch. I fell asleep twice and I ended up tuning out and play video games because I was so bored.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

So I saw most of it live (on a shitty live stream), since it was a normal time for me. 
Pretty entertaining show for the most part. 
Bianca won again... poor Bayley. 
2 Logan Paul's... I did not know that.


----------

